# Nazi Fugitive At Large in Chile



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

(Santiago, Chile) Aribert Heim, a most-wanted Nazi fugitive known as Dr. Death, has been sighted in Chile and the Simon Wiesenthal Center in Israel is offering $400,000 for information leading to his arrest and conviction. 
A police task force is following leads in southern Chile that Aribert Heim, an SS officer accused of performing experiments on inmates at the Mauthausen concentration camp, was spotted at a restaurant with his daughter, who lives in the town of Puerto Montt.

"Someone told us that they had seen the suspect, or someone very similar to the suspect's description, together with a woman very similar to his daughter,'' Segundo Leiton, chief of Chile's office of missing persons, said in an interview in Santiago last month. [...]

The Austrian doctor, now 94 years old, is accused of killing people with injections directly into the heart, performing operations without anesthetic, and using body parts as decorations while working at the camp in 1941.​Prisoners at Mauthausen gave Heim the nickname Dr. Death. Mauthausen concentration camp housed criminals, political dissidents, Soviet prisoners of war, and large numbers of Hungarian Jews. Heim apparently treated the detainees as lab rats.

http://interested-participant.blogspot.com/


----------

